# Shafted by the AA Warranty!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

God, I don't know what's happened but my car sounds bloody aweful!

Tonight I floored it and there was an almighty flat spot and it now rattles like mad when accelerating. To compare it with something, it's like a rattling old Cortina or Fiesta. It's like a very loud tappet noise that gets louder as you accelerate whether hard or normal!

At idle you can gently push the accelerator to about 2000 revs and hear the rattle getting louder and louder.

Sounds bloody scary and bloody expensive! Any ideas?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

with so much pipework refitted, you need to check for any leaks or incorrectly tightened clamps.

:?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

on the basis that some vacuum/boost loss may be causing something.

The rattle could be completely mechanical and coincidental , but the slight stutter comment seems an odd comment from the dealer.

Vagcom diag may reveal a registered fault and pointers

:?


----------



## LEEB (Jul 9, 2005)

From previous experience it sounds like a gasket blowing, you'd be supprised the wracket a car makes when a gasket is blowing. Either exhaust or head gasket. Check oil to see if there is any creamy residue on dip stick, that would direct to head gasket straight away. If it gets worse as you accelerate is a good sign!!!!! Big problems can be heard when the car ticks over e.g bearing, piston or cam problems.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It's coming from here:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I take it all the stuff on top, n249 and brackets are tight, run the engine and push them slightly to see if they are loose, cant see the nuts from your picture.

Sorry, trying for the simple before suggesting anything major!

:?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Direct Line Recovery sent the local monkey round to take a look and his diagnosis is that it's either:

The hydraulic lifters

Cam Chain

or

Rockers

Fan-bloody-tastic. Off to Dealers in the morning hoping that the AA Warranty will cover the work!! :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

how many miles has your car covered :?:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

49k !


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dropped at the dealers this morning and the word 'terminal' was mentioned! :?

They're going to start investigating and the head will need to come off at 6hrs labour @ Â£90 and then fix the issue. Could be rockers, lifters, piston rattle, cam-belt tensioner.

As it's gone in as non-booked I'll be without for a few days.

Gutted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hope you get it sorted and the bill isnt to large


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just had the dealer on the phone and it's been confirmed:

New engine and turbo required! :?

I think, if memory serves me correct, that one of the con-rods has snapped and one of the pistons is bent. Other bits are chaffed and oil pressure was low.

They have called AA Waranty who have said it should be covered and have asked for a quote to be faxed over. The quote going over is for Â£7k for parts/labour and VAT.

What a sh1t day!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

What a nightmare....  gutted for you....


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Snapped con-rod  . That's very worrying.
Unless you have over-reved the motor, 
how can you snap a con-rod. Hope this
does not happen without good reason.

Sorry for you

Joe


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't think I over rev it and certainly don't drive to the red line very often if at all! :?

I doubt I'll ever know the cause suffice to say that all I can do now is wait for a warranty verdict and a fix.

The only good news is that Audi have engine's in stock at Milton Keynes so shouldn't have to wait for parts! :wink:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Time to be optimistic now then? Look on the bright side? Lets assume its all paid for by the warranty and you get a nice new Engine and Turbo out of this!

Good luck and keep smiling.  :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

neil if you have to pay for it mate i have a set of conrods and pistons you can have at a good price! my car has only covered 17000 miles from new so they are in good condition. strange that a rod has snapped though :? might have something to do with the high torque perhaps?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Neil you must be ab gutted.

I would see what WD say, but you might want to have a conversation with the boost adjust installer? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks all for the support. Much appreciated.

Scott, at AMD, has been in touch and has offered to assist with a replacement engine and turbo and also has said that it could be possible to sort the existing block. So Caney....I may be in touch.

All now hinges on the AA!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Thanks all for the support. Much appreciated.
> 
> The irony is that the adjustable boost came out 1 week before it happened. But I suppose, by then, the damage had been done! (as warned by AMD). :?
> 
> ...


My sympathies go out to you - lets hope the AA come back with the answer you hope for - how did the AMD warn you??


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

there have been a few 1.8t seats running high boost going pop too! read about them on seatcupra.net,the rods are definately the weak point above 300 lbs of torque i'm afraid. some are lucky and some aren't


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kev - Had it on the rolling road at AMD and was told the boost was too high!

The moral of the story is to bear all things in mind when playing at tweaking engines!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

gutted! 

fingers crossed for the AA...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sory to hear this mate, hope it works out :?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Do you think the adjustable boost controller caused this, have you spoken to GTT about it?

Fingers crossed the warranty will pay out.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

justin - More than likely. Was never set to high and 90% of the time was half way. I don't know if it was you, being a GTT local, or someone else but if you have got one then get it off.

There's no point talking to Roland as he's washed his hands of the TT and he even received a set of Bosch wipers in error 2 weeks ago, from Vagparts, and didn't have the courtesy to forward them on or return them to Vagparts!

I'm on my own with this mess! (apart from all the support on here - cheers chaps).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your con rod's not snapped. If it where you'd have a seized engine. Big end gone would cause low oil pressure and heavy knocking but power should be good until if you keep running it you wreck all the other bearings - but then your oil pressure light should have come on well before then. Sounds more like valve train trouble which should be fixable. Get a second opinion. Did the dealers know about the 3rd party warranty before diagnosis?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I nearly had one fitted, but decided against it as all the plumbing looked a bit home made. It would have been obvious to a dealer that it was fitted and I was worried about my warranty.

Iâ€™m shocked that Rowland is not interested that his work may have contributed to the destruction of you engine, he seemed like a genuine guy when I spoke to him on the phone.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your engine woes. I hope eveything's sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Conrod failure does sound strange, the engine still runs on 4 cylinders? Suppose it could be a bent con-rod :?

Here's a thread on SeatCupra.net about an S3 conrod failure and their thoughts: http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17041

Really hope you get it all set straight soon Neil and the warranty company are understanding.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

After searching AudiWorld it appears S3mon has also suffered this problem. Might be worth a PM Neil.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm going to the dealers today and will ask for a copy of their diagnosis and then post on here. Not being a mechanic, I can only go on what I remember them saying and so apologise in advance if incorrect. Obviously the shock of being told that I need a new engine and turbo, which is definite and something I did hear properly and understand, may have confused matters.

Yes, the dealers were aware of the Warranty before diagnosis.

I'm reluctant to take elsewhere until the AA have been and assessed. If they agree then I'll have a new engine and turbo fitted and so there's no point in a second opinion just yet!

As for you other two twats ...........bored at work or something!!!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

neil mate

sorry to hear about the car, let me know if there is anything i can do if things dont go the way you want them to etc.

fingers crossed you'll be cruising around with a brand new engine shortly!

see you soon pal

J


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

A horrendous story, not helped by the many smartarse comments. I feel very sorry for you but you probably have no recourse as you modified the car. The guy on eBay who has had an issue with Audi for several months over his "Vorsprings flying everywhere" reckons a new gearbox is about Â£6,500!! - God knows what the engine costs.....

There is a moral here though. If you are not happy with the standard TT 's performance, why spend hard earned money to modify the car & deliberately put yourself at financial risk? Why not buy an M3, RS4/6 etc in the first place? With no offence meant to anybody I have genuinely been horrified by the large amounts of money being outlayed & boasted of on this forum for very little performance gain.

If I wanted ultimate performance I'd sell my TT for Â£20K & buy a cheaper TVR Cerbera or Griffith 500 & bank the balance to repair the bits that fall off or fail....... Why do you guy's do it?

Mick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mightty said:


> why spend hard earned money to modify the car & deliberately put yourself at financial risk? Why not buy an M3, RS4/6 etc in the first place?


simple... The TT is beautiful and the others are fugly! ... well not as nice!

If you need to ask that question then answer this ... why did you buy a TT?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > why spend hard earned money to modify the car & deliberately put yourself at financial risk? Why not buy an M3, RS4/6 etc in the first place?
> ...


I suspect these guys own Citeron Saxos they are obviously to embarassed to mention what cars they have.

And we know what people say about Saxo's "Every **** has one!"


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Wak said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > why spend hard earned money to modify the car & deliberately put yourself at financial risk? Why not buy an M3, RS4/6 etc in the first place?
> ...


Wak. I know that you provide an invaluable service & spend many hours on your own website maintenance - & it's superb & I admire you for giving your time so willingly. However, in answer to your question - & it DOES beg an answer owing to the aggressive way in which you put it!:

I'm 48 & retired. My standard 225 Quattro, which I've only had for 1 month, is superb. Since 1973 I've owned approx 70 cars (This TT is my 5th car in 2005....). Cars are my personal hobby - just like you. I could spend thousands on aeromodelling, fishing etc but like the rest of you I choose to spend my very hard earned money on my passion - cars...... Wak, I've had new Capri 2.8's & RS 3.2's in the early 80's (Doubt you can remember those!) 3 TVR's, a Porsche Turbo etc etc etc. My last cars were a RX-8, Golf R32, BMW 320Ci Convertible & Brabus Smart Roadster, prior to my TT. The TT will probably only last for a couple of months until I get bored with it & fancy a change.

The point that I was trying to make was very simple: If you make the personal decision to mess with the manufacturers specification & everything goes horribly wrong - to the point in this instance where the engine is trashed (undoubtedly in my mind through overpressurising the turbocharger) then it is your fault. :lol:

Why spend thousands of pounds on modifying a TT when you could just sell the car & buy a fairly desirable motor with 300+BHP stock? Beats me pal. :evil:

Mick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mightty said:


> The point that I was trying to make was very simple: If you make the personal decision to mess with the manufacturers specification & everything goes horribly wrong - to the point in this instance where the engine is trashed (undoubtedly in my mind through overpressurising the turbocharger) then it is your fault. :lol:


Mick - Glad you found it necessary to insert a laughing smiley after that comment. I can assure you that I'm not :lol: at the moment!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah Wak that was so aggressive your bang out of order :roll:

WTF is going on with this Forum, it's all gone very pete tong lately :?


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

mightty said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...


mightty - are you having a laugh? if you think that was an aggessrive statement from Wak, i think you are being hypersensitive! :roll: 
have you ever met wak?
he was simply making a point so just chill out a bit FFS :x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > The point that I was trying to make was very simple: If you make the personal decision to mess with the manufacturers specification & everything goes horribly wrong - to the point in this instance where the engine is trashed (undoubtedly in my mind through overpressurising the turbocharger) then it is your fault. :lol:
> ...


I wish to say mate that despite my (honest) views I really symapathise with you. I'd also make the point that if you constantly badger Audi Customer Services on their 0800 number & insist on speaking to a "line manager" you may get some joy. They would rather spend several thousand pounds (chicken feed to Audi) than get adverse publicity. It worked for me 2 weeks ago when I got an invalidated warranty restored.

Best of luck & ignore the sadsacks in this thread. Mick


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

mightty said:


> Why spend thousands of pounds on modifying a TT when you could just sell the car & buy a fairly desirable motor with 300+BHP stock? Beats me pal. :evil:
> 
> Mick


Because it wouldn't be a TT of course 

Here's a question for you, why spend thoundands of pounds buying cars, driving them for a few months only to get bored and then selling them for a loss and starting over again? After just a few iterations you'd have easily wasted enough money to afford to replace a TT's engine and turbo.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Good news - My replacement Bosch wiper blades have turned up from Vagparts today.

Now ..........where did I leave that TT? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

JayGemson said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > Why spend thousands of pounds on modifying a TT when you could just sell the car & buy a fairly desirable motor with 300+BHP stock? Beats me pal. :evil:
> ...


I rarely sell a car for a loss. Only if I buy new. Nobody in their right minds buys a new car with their own money. I did. RX-8 (a disaster of a car - 18mpg!!) Â£23,500 - traded for R32 for Â£19750 after 7 weeks. R32 cost me Â£23,500 - sold after 13 months (Great car but only 22MPG) for Â£19,000. Brabus Smart bought for Â£11,500 & sold this month for Â£9,500. I did buy my BMW 320Ci Convertible on eBay for Â£17,995 & sell it in May for Â£18,500 though.

To answer your specific question though: The TT engine (inc Turbo - which is a low cost item compared to the rest!) & gearbox will come to well over Â£9000 - excluding the labour charges to remove the old & fit the new at approx Â£70/hr - +VAT.

Until I win the lottery I'll never ever buy another brand new car - it's a mugs game!!!!!

No probs - just my humble views of personal experiences. And for "Genocidale" - The Norwich Audi dealership have a metallic black TT Sport in the showroom for Â£30,140. They can't sell it. Offers gratefully received was what they told me on Monday!

Mick


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Good news - My replacement Bosch wiper blades have turned up from Vagparts today.
> 
> Now ..........where did I leave that TT? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

clarko said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mightty said:


> I could very easily make a VERY bad joke & say that the last time I met Wak was on a Number 30 bus. But I'm absolutely sure that Wak is a good guy!!!


That _would_ be a very bad joke if you knew Wak! :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I don't feel that *any* attempt at comedic references to the events last week are appropriate, doubly so referencing forum members. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Personal insults aside, the guy is a total cock.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

That is one of the most inappropriate and unjustified comments I have seen on the forum for a long time, pillock!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V was banned for less... :-*


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Personal insults aside, the guy is a total cock.


Who ME!  you and me outside now! :twisted:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol:

that guy just does not think before he opens his gob! :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh dear here we go again, what going on is it bad taste friday or something :?

Because if it is someone confirm and i'll go and get one of my shirts on [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone else want to crash my thread? :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

meanwhile, back on topic :roll:


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Isnt it natural to assume that when ypu upgrade the BHP of the engine, your gonna have to uprate certain parts in the engine i.e. injectors, cams, pistons, conrods etc. Coz the the orginal parts won't be able to handle that much BHP.

Now this is the most interesting thing, if the conrod failed due to the engine producing 300 ft. lbs of torque, then is it safe to chip your TT's by AMD which produces 273 ft. lbs of torque, quite near that figure!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

neil, give us all an update so we can get your thread back!
have you heard anything yet from the warranty company?

good luck mate


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Going to dealers in about an hour. Will get copy of list of failures and post on here at about 5pm.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do we have to sit in silence in the meantime, or can we chat amongst ourselves for a bit? :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Do we have to sit in silence in the meantime, or can we chat amongst ourselves for a bit? :?


I think you should sit in silence... :roll: :lol:


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

so no one thinks chipping a TT will do the same damage as what neil did to his TT engine?


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

stgeorgex997 said:


> That is one of the most inappropriate and unjustified comments I have seen on the forum for a long time, pillock!


10p in the swear jar pls


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Off Topic: I am just surprised he has not been back to apologise after he has had time to reflect.

On Topic: Sorry to read this, hope you get it all sorted out very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

jampott said:


> Personal insults aside, the guy is a total cock.


I assume that this (& other ignorant) comments was aimed at me? Let me say that both this thread & this forum in general seem to have degenerated in the past fortnight. My original point was to stop the childish sniping & bickering. I failed.

For somebody with over 12,833 (!!?) postings on this forum to make that sort of comment is bang out of order. Has Jampott ever had the misfortune to have been blown up by a mindless bomber? I did in '97 in Serbia. Grow up people!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Personal insults aside, the guy is a total cock.
> ...


You telling ME that MY comment is out of order. Prize rosette, my friend. Grade A. Priceless.

I have never been blown up by a mindless bomber, partly because I haven't chosen to be a solider, unlike you.

Enough of the Uncle Albert routine. Your "joke" is way out of line.

Even my most ardent, die-hard haters will side with me on that one.

What a hypocrite. You are a complete cock. Apologise or go away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Sim said:


> Off Topic: I am just surprised he has not been back to apologise after he has had time to reflect.
> 
> On Topic: Sorry to read this, hope you get it all sorted out very soon.


I have nothing to apologise for. For Clived who PM'd me: I have no time for a forum that allows things to get out of control, as in this instance. You failed to stop the personal bickering that I originally commented on within this thread.

Clived, I'd strongly suggest that you remove my ability to post immediately, before I _really_ upset some of your more spineless members. I've got no more intention of being part of this forum so good luck to you all with your nastiness's towards each other!!


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Off to Dealers in the morning hoping that the AA Warranty will cover the work!! :?


I hope no one from the AA reads this thread or I assume they would have an easy get out clause.

Or did you tell them of the mods?

Justin


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

justtin said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Off to Dealers in the morning hoping that the AA Warranty will cover the work!! :?
> ...


Like the guy that recently got away with a speeding ticket by stating that his spouse was driving and then got caught after boasting about it on a car forum and that he was the driver


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

All I've said is that I had an adjustable boost controller.

This enabled me to turn the boost right down, and run on lower octane fuel or save on fuel, or turn the boost up to standard boost spec.

Apart from this, Samco hoses and a GTT exhaust I have no mods. Neither do I consider any of these to be relevant to or a cause of the issues I have.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Diagnosis from Dealer:

Checked oil pressure. Below specification. Noise from lower part of engine.

Removed sump and removed big end caps to find No. 1 big end shells scored and crank shaft scored.

Also, No. 2 cyl piston spray jet snapped off and conrod doesn't sit properly on piston No. 2.

General diagnosis is that fault cause by oil pressure failure.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

well - I guess that's sort of good news?

in as much as it could have been a lot worse?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Diagnosis from Dealer:
> 
> Checked oil pressure. Below specification. Noise from lower part of engine.
> 
> ...


Not good news, will this be covered by the warranty ?

Good luck


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Off Topic: I am just surprised he has not been back to apologise after he has had time to reflect.
> ...


We do occasionally bicker on here. Its allowed. Making extremely insensitive comments about being blown up by bombs, or being mistaken for bombers simply will not do.

Instead of asking the mods to remove your ability to post, why not simply leave on your own accord, and take your war stories and your 70+ car history along with you.

By all means come back when you are happy not to insult those who do a lot for this forum and compare them to terrorists.


----------



## wileycayoTTe (Feb 13, 2005)

Have been using this forum for ages although have not been registered user (sounds like a junk problem ?) for long.

Must say this site is totally invaluable for anyone with a TT and I can say has saved me a fortune in getting simple problems diagnosed by the dealer 

I can't help noticing however that virtually every post degenerates into a bitching / point scoring match 

I'm sure it stems from the fact most members of the forum are very passionate about their cars, but can't help thinking it is rather a shame when for the most part this forum seems to me (as for the most part an onlooker) to be the online bible for Audi TT's :?


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

wileycayoTTe said:


> Have been using this forum for ages although have not been registered user (sounds like a junk problem ?) for long.
> 
> Must say this site is totally invaluable for anyone with a TT and I can say has saved me a fortune in getting simple problems diagnosed by the dealer
> 
> ...


That's just rubbsh big nose and you know it! :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Good news - My replacement Bosch wiper blades have turned up from Vagparts today.
> 
> Now ..........where did I leave that TT? :?


Oh m8 the painful irony of that doesn't escape us I assure you.

Keep your chin up eh? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mightty said:


> I rarely sell a car for a loss. Only if I buy new. Nobody in their right minds buys a new car with their own money. I did. RX-8 (a disaster of a car - 18mpg!!) Â£23,500 - traded for R32 for Â£19750 after 7 weeks. R32 cost me Â£23,500 - sold after 13 months (Great car but only 22MPG) for Â£19,000. Brabus Smart bought for Â£11,500 & sold this month for Â£9,500. I did buy my BMW 320Ci Convertible on eBay for Â£17,995 & sell it in May for Â£18,500 though.
> 
> To answer your specific question though: The TT engine (inc Turbo - which is a low cost item compared to the rest!) & gearbox will come to well over Â£9000 - excluding the labour charges to remove the old & fit the new at approx Â£70/hr - +VAT.
> 
> ...


Why would you buy a performance car if your worried about mpg. Am i missing something? Buy a Derv mobile instead, then you can drive around happy in the knowledge that you are get a few more mpg!

Jesus theres also your motoring history SFW, weve all had cars in the past, its no big deal, or did you think you were impressing someone on how many cars you have owned this year.

Personally i think your talking bollox!

And i know there isnt much interest in the QS hence the reason i got a good discount, even though i would have payed full price for it as it is a joy to drive even if it does just do under 30mpg depending on how i drive it  

Sorry auditt260bhp for taking the thread of topic. Hope you get your car sorted asap and as cheap as possible!


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

Well I love the forum,  totally invaluable over the last few months of owning my car. Makes the ownership a 100 X better. I know that if I hear a noise or something doesn't feel right I'll find an answer on here, and if I can't someone like Wak will come up with an answer.

Maybe those who make nasty comments especially during recent events should think twice before posting.

and ...... auditt260bhp... best of luck


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

deanpoli said:


> Isnt it natural to assume that when ypu upgrade the BHP of the engine, your gonna have to uprate certain parts in the engine i.e. injectors, cams, pistons, conrods etc. Coz the the orginal parts won't be able to handle that much BHP.
> 
> Now this is the most interesting thing, if the conrod failed due to the engine producing 300 ft. lbs of torque, then is it safe to chip your TT's by AMD which produces 273 ft. lbs of torque, quite near that figure!


Hi

Mine is an AMD re-map and is 299.4 lb ft. @ 3076 rpm.
Should I be worried?? :? :?

Joe


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

deanpoli said:


> Mine is an AMD re-map and is 299.4 lb ft. @ 3076 rpm.
> Should I be worried?? :? :?
> 
> Joe


you should be asking amd that question! i would of thought most of the tuning companies have done their homework on how far to push the 1.8t. i think neil was just unlucky although his torque and boost pressure were very high. keith murray from dialynx told me he had seen a conrod bend on an engine dyno when the hp was increased to over 310 but mtm and a few others do big turbo upgrades (340+) without any issues! the conrods are definately the weak point of the engine that is why i changed mine  the crank according to keith is good for 500bhp and the pistons circa 400bhp, as you can tell i've done my homework on this subject  the jbs octavia is running 430bhp with just uprated rods and tt pistons running at 34psi with no probs to date so your engine should be strong enough to cope with a remap IMO of course


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

After numerous phone calls to/from the AA today, I have basically been told that my warranty with them is invalid!

The Dealers diagnosis was an oil pressure failure.

The Independent Inspector went out on Friday and reported back to the AA today and he confirmed that there were possibly 2 bent conrods, a broken piston head and marks around piston head No.1. He would normally associate this with water getting in to the engine although he could find no trace in either the oil or the air or oil filters.

He did mention the Samco hoses and the AMD 'chrome' dump valve and said this could possibly be a route cause somehow but without investigating further, by having the top head removed, he couldn't be sure.

On the basis of the hoses and the DV being non-standard parts the AA have said that my Warranty is invalid because of modifications. It would be up to me to prove that these items were not the cause of the problem and not for them to prove they were.

I was given the option to pay for the dealer to remove the head, (another 6hr @ Â£90ph), for further inspection but I asked what the point of this was if they would then just turn round and say it's still invalid due to the 'modifications'.

So now all my faith is placed in AMD for whom I have every faith. They are sending a trailer down tomorrow to collect the car and will replace the engine and turbo at a more realistic cost than the 7k quoted by the Dealer.

If this incident is worth anything at all to anyone it should be to make you all aware of the implications of doing *anything* to your car that may invalidate either a mechanical warranty that you may have or your insurance policy. Insurers will always find a way out of paying a claim whether it is bigger brakes that you haven't declared on your policy or Samco hoses in your engine.

Thanks to all for your help, support and advice and I guess I'll see you soon with a new, reborn AudiTT260bhp! :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> After numerous phone calls to/from the AA today, I have basically been told that my warranty with them is invalid!
> 
> The Dealers diagnosis was an oil pressure failure.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with AMD mate!

K


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> After numerous phone calls to/from the AA today, I have basically been told that my warranty with them is invalid!
> 
> The Dealers diagnosis was an oil pressure failure.
> 
> ...


And you're not going to dispute this with the AA :? 
Either you have too much cash or your're just plain daft, and doing what the AA hoped you would do "give up without a fight" If this was Audi CS i'm sure it would be a different story.
Hope your car gets fixed

Jonah


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> After numerous phone calls to/from the AA today, I have basically been told that my warranty with them is invalid!
> 
> The Dealers diagnosis was an oil pressure failure.
> 
> ...


Ouch.

For what it's worth, I agree with Jonah - don't take this lying down. There simply must be evidence of them paying out in similar cases and/or proof somewhere that your fairly insignificant mods have nothing to do with the end result.

Good luck getting it sorted - I do hope you don't have to shell out for this... :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a blow! I was going to look into AA warranty myself. The warranty companies are notorious for avoiding claims, however.

In contractual terms it would come down to terms and conditions - check your small print. If it says the warranty is invalid if the vehicle has been modified from standard then there's no argument I'm afraid. They often insist all parts used for repair must be genuine original manufacturers parts etc.

If it doesn't say such a thing and merely says that all servicing and repair work must be carried out by a competant garage, then you might have a case in law. Your friends at AMD would be a "competant garage" and could vouch for their own work being of mechantable quality etc. Indeed they would have an interest in their reputation. Importantly, they as experts, could back you up against the AA.

For the amount of money we're talking it could be worth getting 1/2 an hours free advice from a solicitor with consumer experience, with maybe a follow up letter to the AA if there is a case.

Don't be fobbed off. Good kuck!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just to repeat what others have said... Hope you get it sorted soon :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The items mentioned have no effect on performance, Its just like fitting a none OEM part which is a common thing :? 
I would argue how a simple hose can increase performance and put a strain on the engine enough to cause that much damage the same goes for the Diverter valve :? you seem to have a good relationship with AMD ask them to speak to the AA :?

Jonah


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It's not a case of taking it lying down. It's more a case of 'how much more money do I shell out on the hope that I might get some back?'.

Due to mobility issues, I can't afford to not have the car whilst all sides fight it out. There booklet says that it wont cover a car 'modified from the manufacturers specification'. Therefore, Samco hoses and an AMD DV being none OEM, mean that they have a getout clause.

But, like Wak said earlier, if in a few years a part becomes obsolete and you source an alternative make/brand to replace the part this could also be taken as a 'mod' due to it being non OEM.

I know that these 2 items didn't cause 2 conrods to bend and a piston head to snap but what do I do?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm gutted for you.

I would however get legal advice. If the diagnosis of your dealer is Oil Pressure Failure and you have a full service history I would call that a failure that was unaffected by ANY modifications you have or could have made to the car. Any additional power that your car did or didn't have should have had no affect on the longevity of the oil pump unless it was constantly over- heating the oil. Can VAG COM throw any light on oil temperature? If it was pump failure then the AA should pay.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

> There booklet says that it wont cover a car 'modified from the manufacturers specification'.


I'd say the meaning of that phrase was debatable and a contract must stand the test of being "reasonable" which is open to legal argument.

The practical route for you would be to get AMD to fix your car so you get back on the road, in parallel to that seek legal advice and subsequently sue the AA for damages/breech of contract. The damages would be AMD's bill.

If you have a good case you might even be able to get a solicitor to action the case on a contingency fee basis with no further financial risk to yourself. It's got to at least be worth the free advice and a threatening solicitors letter.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

gutted for you!

agree with fighting your case though, but I sense that your are reluctant as although the mods the inspector spotted and reported may not have been the reason for the damage.... the fact remains you got '260bhp' from somewhere other than an OEM set up...

... but thats for them to prove - keep pushing - good luck...

does any warranty company cover proffesional mods? there is no way I will remap a 30k car otherwise...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

John - Thanks for your continued support and advice on this. Much appreciated and sounds like you may have a background or past experience in these matters!

I have decided, after sleeping on it, that I'm not taking this as it stands. I have blue pipes and a silver dv that certainly wouldn't cause overboost or the damage to the conrods/pistons.

I will be preparing a letter to the AA documenting the findings of the Dealer and also asking AMD to prepare a report on their findings and their opinion as to whether these items could cause this damage.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Isn't your situation similar to normal car insurance: even if you have failed to tell them something which would only have affected your premium, not their decision to cover you, and it did not in any way result in your claim, the insurance onbudsman will usually come down in your favour, subject to the additional premium being paid.

However, where this possibly falls over is, would the AA have covered you if they had known you had a non-OEM hose and DV? I'm sorry if I missed it, but are these the only mods you have done on the car? If so, I would think you possibly have a case if AMD/other can provide expert testimony.

If not the only non-OEM parts, and you do have other mods which could have contributed to the failure, and cannot be proved otherwise, I would think your only hope is AMD offering a goodwill gesture if they did that work.

Either way, best of luck.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

TT260bhp - sorry to hear of your problems. Hopefully AMD will have the car back on the road soon so you can enjoy it again.

This warranty refusal is more than worrying. How many people on this forum have TTs still fitted with OEM diverter/dump valves? Our 2000 TT has one of the chrome bailey ones fitted after the OEM one failed around 2,000 miles (honk honk). The car is completely stock otherwise. From what the AA are saying their (and probably others) warranty is worthless for a major mechanical failure on 99.9% of the TTs out there.

FWIW I've never had an aftermarket warranty, on my TVRs or our A6 and TT. Saved the few hundred quid per car per year. Only thing the TT has needed is a gearbox/driveshaft seal for Â£110 in 3 years of no warranty. My old Chimaera needed stuff doing now and then, but it would all have been wear and tear to a warranty company. I won't buy an aftermarket warranty for my T350 either, it's been mechanically faultless for the past 11,000 miles, I'll save the money for when the engine goes :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Neil - really feel for you and hope AMD can get you back running soon.

As for the AA warranty.. it beggars belief that they can suggest a replacement hose can cause an engine failure


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Neil - really feel for you and hope AMD can get you back running soon.
> 
> As for the AA warranty.. it beggars belief that they can suggest a replacement hose can cause an engine failure


Ahhh mighTy Tee I knew there was someone who had a simular name. Check out this thread for mightty! for a while I thought it was you.

Ref: AA Warranty. Pain in the butt Neil I understand the issue here. When warranty companys see a bill they start trying to wiggle out of it.

I saw some guy whos car insurance wouldnt pay out on an accident because he had painted his calipers!!!!

Why didnt they ask you when you took out the policy, thats what you should be asking.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> John - Thanks for your continued support and advice on this. Much appreciated and sounds like you may have a background or past experience in these matters!
> 
> I have decided, after sleeping on it, that I'm not taking this as it stands. I have blue pipes and a silver dv that certainly wouldn't cause overboost or the damage to the conrods/pistons.
> 
> I will be preparing a letter to the AA documenting the findings of the Dealer and also asking AMD to prepare a report on their findings and their opinion as to whether these items could cause this damage.


Good for you!!

Hope it sall gets sorted quickly for you


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just catching up in here - Very Best of luck fella, sounds like a bog std 'try sending him this letter and see if he goes away' attempt to me :evil:

fingers crossed for ya


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have suddenly lost all interest in how much more i can gain from my car :?

All advice to one side on what you should do i am sorry to hear that this might cost you a shed load of the paper stuff


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Have you spoke to Trading Standards i had problems with a diesel Laguna a few years ago and they were very helpful as to where i stood in the law good luck hope everything works out for you


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

At the risk of being lambasted here.
Why didn't you simply inform your insurers
about the mods. :? etc etc
*I even told my insurers about my STICKERS*.
It's not about anything but being truthful
in return for proper cover. In adition to informing my insurers
about my AMD re-map and DV, including sending them
photo copies of the AMD print out showing bhp and torque,
they know that my TT is fitted with Red Stuff pads, Powerflex bushes,
TT valve caps, badges, stickers and my alloy tax disc holder.
They said "well done, you must always declare any changes to the standard
setup even if it is of no interest to us, it's just good practice" 
I sincerely hope you come out of this without too much angst
and as little cost as possible.

Regards

Joe


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thinking about it i put my shades in the glove box instead of gloves as it should be, does this mean my insurance is invalid :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Hi
> 
> At the risk of being lambasted here.
> Why didn't you simply inform your insurers
> ...


Sorry sir we found a small stone in your tyre which you did not declare.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Why didn't you simply inform your insurers
> about the mods. :? etc etc


But we're talking warranty here, not insurance right? If a warranty policy explicty states it doesn't cover modded cars (which without re-reading it all I think was said somewhere in this thread?), then wouldn't telling them just void it anyway?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

clived said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you simply inform your insurers
> ...


Hi

This is what you do: AT THE OUTSET, you declare to the
company supplying the service, whether it be insurance,
warranty, extended warranty etc what changes have been made
from standard. Simple. You then keep them informed
about any further mods. Simple.

Joe


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

....or in this case just not take out the warranty - If they say NO MODS, what do you think telling them you're modded will do - they'll make an exception, just for you?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Look FFS lets not have a debate about this i just need to know do i mention the shades :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mmm. Is the moral here, if the only way you can get an aftermarket warranty is to lie and potential defraud the warranty company, then don't complain if you get caught out?  Is that what we have been pussy footing around for the last 8 pages?!

My A3 is chipped, and although RSD say their warranty will cover it and my local Audi dealership says the Audi warranty will cover everything not directly attributable to the new ECU, I'm not banking on it not biting me in the arse if something did go drastically wrong. I can't say a pearl of sweat does not begin to form on my forehead everytime I think I hear or feel something strange coming from the engine.

I think L7 is right. It does leave a bad taste in the mouth for everyone that has or has plans to impove their car, whatever the rights and wrongs of this situation. I don't understand why decent warranties aren't available for modded vehicles, supplied by those offering the mods. We don't go out seeking to trash our motors, and they are supposed to be confident of their wares.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The problem is that all insurance companys / warranty Co's want the safe bet, they obviously want 100% coming in and 1% going out so that anything they don't understand or can't quantify just confuses them and they would rather not take the risk on something they can't get statistics on, in regard to the warranty Co they will not take on a modded car because they are too individual where as like most of us on here i havn't (imo) pushed mine too near a dangerous level they will not risk the fact that 1 modded car in 500 might have been pushed so far they are going to be paying out 7-8K on an engine rebuild.

I'm not saying that neil as done this, and i think that saying his hoses and DV could be the cause is ridiculous and shows up just how poor the assessors knowlage of mechanics is 

Personally i have informed my insurance Co of my mod's and the policy has gone up by 10% i think this is not because they know or understand what the mod's mean or do but more likely that they have averaged out the cost of all those 10% 's on modded cars still keeping them in the black.

S41t thats really long winded and prob' doesn't make any sense :lol:


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok, here's a question. What about buying a modded car from a dealer(independent) who provides a years warranty as part of the sale? 
If a claim was refused, would there be a case against the dealer?To elaborate, my car came with a years warranty, but is described on the paperwork as a 225 1.8t coupe-no mention of anything else...
:? :? :?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

To be fair to TTcool, he is right in what he is saying. Surely, if you put yourself in the shoes of the warranty company, you would take exactly the same stance?

Perhaps not the most sensitive of times/ways of saying it but thats another conversation.

Do any companies that advertise in magazines such as Max Power not offer such a warranty that caters for modified vehicles? Would have thought that someone would offer such a service as there is a massive market out there?

Moving forward, I sincerely hope that it doesn't cost too much to get the car back on the road.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just a thought Neil, if it's water damage what induction have you got on the car and if aftermarket what's the intake feed situation ?


----------

